# New acquisition, AR pistol in .300 Blackout



## Kraut783 (Feb 1, 2019)

I have been kicking around the idea of a AR15 pistol, handled a few and then a squad mate showed me his .300 Blackout pistol build that Modern Outfitters made for his PD unit. Once I handled it, fell in love, saved and bought it last week. Now saving for a suppressor.....anyway, here are some pics.




Modern Outfitters MC6 PDW pistol
Gear Works Tailhook pistol brace w/law tactical folding stock
Trijicon MRO (Green Dot) low mount (have co-witness mount coming)
Griffin Armament Blast Shield/diverter (incoming)
Came with a Vertyx backpack that the pistol fits into

Stock Photo


----------



## Brill (Feb 1, 2019)

Texas might as well be another country. Shit like that is no-no here is People’s Democratic Socialist Republic of the Land of Mary.

“Looks scary”.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 4, 2019)

Damn, that's sick. I gotta get one.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm digging it.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 14, 2019)

It needs a c-mag. 😎


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice boom-stick!


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 14, 2019)

That’s pretty dope


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 16, 2019)

Almost done, waiting on the Griffin Armament blast diverter thread (end cap) protector that is back ordered.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Feb 16, 2019)

Sweet PDW!


----------



## chickenrappa (Feb 22, 2019)

Awesome setup you got there friend.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 25, 2019)

drool....I would almost trade TR for that.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 25, 2019)

SOLD!!  gimmee TR!!

_in the car waiting for address to plug into my GPS

edit: still waiting......._


----------



## Gunz (Feb 28, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> SOLD!!  gimmee TR!!
> 
> _in the car waiting for address to plug into my GPS
> 
> edit: still waiting......._



He's booked solid chasing squirrels but he likes your gun.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 28, 2019)

Something to note: there are a bunch of people saying that NFA form 1 approvals are coming in as little as *two weeks* now.  Form 1 is what you file to manufacture a suppressor or SBR (i.e. slap a short upper on a regular lower), which might be of interest to you!


----------



## Gunz (Mar 1, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Almost done, waiting on the Griffin Armament blast diverter thread (end cap) protector that is back ordered.
> 
> View attachment 26436



Suppressed Armament makes good diverters and cans and other barrel attachments. http://suppressedarmament.com/



Kraut783 said:


> Almost done, waiting on the Griffin Armament blast diverter thread (end cap) protector that is back ordered.
> 
> View attachment 26436




So...have you fired it yet? Or are you waiting for the end cap? If not, we expect--no, we demand--a full range report when you bust your cherry on it. 😎


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 2, 2019)

I do have the end cap now and will be shooting it the week of the 11th...I leave for a week in Arizona for work tomorrow. It's killing me.....this is why I want some property when I retire...just shoot in my back yard.

But, yes...a full range report will be done!!

Went to the range today, finally (no pics, PD range I used doesn't allow pics, not my PD so didn't push it)

Ammo used:
1. Magtech 123gr FMJ
2. Fiocchi 125gr SST



The Trijicon MRO green dot sight only needed a few adjustments to get spot on, I zeroed it for 25yrds. The green dot was easy to see and pick up, even in bright sunlight...one thing I was a little concerned with when going to a green dot.

The gun functioned flawlessly and I didn't really notice much difference in the kick from a 556, handled well...fun to shoot, but forend got pretty hot after two quick magazines. Ran it from 15 out to 100 with the expected POA and POI difference.

The blast diverter actually made a huge difference and was worth buying.

Interestingly, I tried to run subsonic .300BLK (220gr), but it would not cycle...which makes sense since I did not have a can on it.

Overall I am very happy with it and it will become my road trip gun.

I'll do pics next range day.


----------

